# Problemilla con simulacion de circuito en Proteus



## Ergon (Abr 22, 2010)

Muy buenas:

a ver si me podeis echar un cable con un proyectillo que estoy haciendo.

Intentare ser breve. 
Mediante un voltage de 0 a 5v enciendo 6 LEDS. Cada Led esta precedido de un comparador que hace que se active a un determinado voltage.
Ahora estoy cambiando el sistema y en vez de LEDs quiero usar un 7 seg.
He pensado usar un decodificador de decimal a binario y de binario a 7 seg.
El problema lo tengo en que el codificador de decimales trabaja o en High (al simular, aparece un cuadradito rojo) o en Low ( aparece cuadradito azul ), y en la salida del operacional cuando no deja pasar tengo 2 v ( cuadradito gris) y cuando si que pasa se me pone a 3.


No se si me he explicado

por si acaso aqui va una fotillo



los decodificadores q uso demomento son: 74147 y 7446


----------



## abraren (May 20, 2010)

Hola 
tu imagen no es de mucha ayuda pero primeramente deberias utilizar un disparador de Schmitt (es un tipo especial de circuito comparador) y deberas escoger apropiadamente las resistencias que te permitiran hacer el divisor de voltaje de entrada a los comparadores. el circuito 74147 funciona con entradas y salidas negadas
 Entradas


Salidas

123456789                                D C B A

1111111111 1 1 1

XXXXXXXX0

XXXXXXX01

XXXXXX011

XXXXX0111

XXXX01111

XXX011111

XX0111111

X01111111

011111111




0 1 1 0

0 1 1 1

1 0 0 0

1 0 0 1

1 0 1 0

1 0 1 1

1 1 0 0

1 1 0 1

1 1 1 0

Hola
tu imagen no es de mucha ayuda pero primeramente deberias utilizar un disparador de Schmitt (es un tipo especial de circuito comparador) y deberas escoger apropiadamente las resistencias que te permitiran hacer el divisor de voltaje de entrada a los comparadores. el circuito 74147 funciona con entradas y salidas negadas


Entradas                 Salidas
123456789               D C B A

111111111               1 1 1 1
XXXXXXXX0             0 1 1 0
XXXXXXX01             0 1 1 1
XXXXXX011             1 0 0 0
XXXXX0111             1 0 0 1
XXXX01111             1 0 1 0
XXX011111             1 0 1 1
XX0111111             1 1 0 0
X01111111             1 1 0 1
011111111             1 1 1 0

Una solución para no tener que ponerle un 0 al número que queremos codificar y para evitar confusiones, es poner una puerta NOT antes de la entrada al 74147 y para el codificador de 7 segmentos deberas revisar si trabajas con anodo o catodo comun, seria provechoso si pudieras mostrar una imagen mas clara.


----------

